# Collar or Harness?



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Everyone here seems like such a great resource of information. Do you think it is best to use a collar or a harness. We plan to keep our pup in a puppy cut, but I am sure matting can still occur, so I was wondering if using a collar might be a better option.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

We always use a harness with Cey, he pulls on the leash quite a bit (yea we need to work on that) and I wouldn't want to hurt his throat...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

same here, we use a harness, although it does make me a tad nervous that she doesn't have identification on at all times (even though she IS microchipped).
Tillie is nearly a year old and we are STILL working on leash training... as long as she is focused on a treat she does great! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Unless you are willing to put in the (considerable) effort it takes to confirm your dog in loose leash walking, a harness is really safer for a little dog. A no-pull harness, with the leash attachment on the front of the chest, will help teach good leash manners. (though it's still up to the owner to get the job done) Standard harnesses with the leash attaching on the back or shoulders encourage pulling. (think sled dog)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, YES, sled dog. sled.dog. totally.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> same here, we use a harness, although it does make me a tad nervous that she doesn't have identification on at all times (even though she IS microchipped).
> Tillie is nearly a year old and we are STILL working on leash training... as long as she is focused on a treat she does great! LOL


You can always put a collar on her with tags, and attach the leash to the harness.

Kodi uses a leather collar without tags for showing, and in the car uses a car harness. Even if we're on the way to a show, the regular, tagged, collar goes on him for the trip. That way, if (heaven forbid) he got away from us in a rest area, or we were in an accident and he somehow got out of the car, he could be easily identified. (and yes, he's microchipped too, but I want something that is easy and obvious the moment someone picks him up)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL.... duh, that sounds like a great idea! thanks, never thought of THAT. ha ha ha


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Would something like this work:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the Puppia harnesses for my dogs. They work well and I think they are comfortable for dogs too.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Harnesses have been discussed at great length on this forum - you might find some worthwhile info in this thread

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11750&highlight=collar+OR+harness

I like the buddy belt for Kipling..there's a thread on that too -I'll look for it.

Some people notice matting with harnesses - while I agree there is some, for us it's ok in that Kipling is kept short - so we can work with it. I'd never not use a harness -too afraid of that moment when he does pull. BTW he does walk nicely on a loose lead normally but in new territory or when he's excited he reverts right back to pulling.

This is the other thread I mentioned

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11293&highlight=buddy+belt


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can use either with Rosie but a word about collars and harnesses. Get ones with buckles not the slip together fasterners--especially the collars. The harnesss should have two rings that the leash clips to if there is a clip together or velcro. Rosie doesn't pull at all; but I learned quickly that the clip together things come off with ease. Luckily Rosie didn't notice that her harness was not attached before I did.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I keep a collar on my guys at all time for identification. My collars have their names and phone number embroidered on. I don't like hanging tags, as they can get caught up on things. When I leash walk my guys I use harnesses.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> I keep a collar on my guys at all time for identification. My collars have their names and phone number embroidered on. I don't like hanging tags, as they can get caught up on things. When I leash walk my guys I use harnesses.


Good idea. Where did you get that type of collar? I also have a large breed dog that pulls. She is solid. The havs necks seem much more fragile. I would be afraid to lease walk without a harness. My breeder also brought something to my attention that I hadnt thought about but I did experience with my larger breed. Retractable leashes can be pulled out of your hands if your dog pulls suddenly.


----------



## mozzerellas98 (Mar 3, 2012)

is this a good harness? i think im going to get it for my puppy http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=223107 and would the small size fit?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I put collars on my 3 when we are out of the house for identification. They are also microchipped, but a collar with your number is always a safe bet. When I walk my guys, I use a harness. I think it's too hard on their necks to hook the leash on the collar.

I use the puppia harnesses

I got their collars from this guy who is very reasonable. The collars are very welll made and hold up to swimming!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/77LIONHEART77?ref=seller_info


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, for little puppies, a mesh harness like the Puppia harness is best. As far as size is concerned, you will probably need the smallest size available to start with. Hav puppies are pretty small.


----------

